# Urdu: superstitious



## SaritaSarang

can someone please translate the word
"superstitious"  into Urdu for me? (with english letters please)
i would be most grateful


----------



## panjabigator

According to Platts dictionary:

A  _mutaʻaṣṣib_ (act. part. of  'to support, defend; to be zealous (for),' &c.; v of  'to cling or keep to,' &c.), adj. Attached to one's people, helping them;--partial, prejudiced; zealous; bigoted; *superstitious*.


----------



## SaritaSarang

is _mutaʻaṣṣib  _the word for superstitous? and also how do you pronounce that??


----------



## linguist786

There is a much simpler word you can use which we also use in Gujarati: "vehmi"/"wehmi" (written وهمى in Urdu). Even though this is used more often to mean "unnecessarily suspicious" (i.e. paranoid), I would still use it spontaneously to translate "superstitious".



Edit - may I ask why you are asking for a translation for this word? Why/where/to whom do you want to use it? It might help if you post a sentence or something to help us towards a suitable translation


----------



## SaritaSarang

its for my boyfriend hes very superstitious like  one  day he found a dollar on the ground, and then later that day he was in a car accident, so from then on out he doesnt ever pick money up from the ground, things like when something bad happens he says its because of this thing, or that.. i was just wanting to tell him that hes superstitious in Urdu


----------



## SaritaSarang

he also speaks panjabi


----------



## linguist786

In which case I would stick with:

Tu vehmi haiN - You are superstitious

pronounced:


----------



## SaritaSarang

Wow thank you so much! That pronunciation audio was really nice of you, I love it   I said it to him and he understood perfectly and laughed (I've spent many days now trying to find a way to tell him that hes superstitious!)


----------



## linguist786

Haha.. my pleasure. Anytime


----------



## macta123

*Vehmi is the proper (daily use) translation*


----------



## SaritaSarang

My friend pronounces it "Wehmi" .....
I have another question.  If that word means superstitious,(adj)
how would I say, _"superstition" (N)   _ I'm writing a paper over "Superstions In England" and would like to know how to say the word.


----------



## linguist786

SaritaSarang said:


> My friend pronounces it "Wehmi" .....
> I have another question. If that word means superstitious,(adj)
> how would I say, _"superstition" (N) _I'm writing a paper over "Superstions In England" and would like to know how to say the word.


The "w" and "v" sound is always debatable. Strictly speaking, it is pronounced "w" (since it is a و in Urdu, which is pronounced "w") but in Hindi (and Gujarati), you would hear both "w" and "v" (since the letter व can be pronounced both ways). I think that's the reason I transcribed with a "v" (since that is how I would say it at home). But you're right, it should have been a "w" since it's Urdu we're talking about.

Anyway, "sepersti*tion*" would be just "wehm" (or "vehm" in HIN/GUJ )


----------



## panjabigator

Vehmi is the adjective.  I am not too sure what the noun is because I have never used it.  Perhaps vehm?  I looked in Platts dictionary, and here are the results.  The first one is the Urdu one.  Ignore the rest (they are Hindi). 

Also, here is what urduword.com had to say:  Result


----------



## panjabigator

Ah, I see.  Thanks Linguist....btw what are the odds we would post at the same time?  Merci bo coup (is that right?)


----------



## SaritaSarang

Ah thank you both so much!  Linguist maybe you could tell me something about Wehm in England??  haha


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks Linguist....btw what are the odds we would post at the same time? Merci bo coup (is that right?)


Haha ye.. your post was useful. "khuraafat" (خرافت) does sound very Urdu, and is probably the "strict" word for it - although I wouldn't really know what it meant if I _first_ heard it. "Wehm"/"Vehm" is what I would hear and use 

It's: Merci beaucoup


----------



## linguist786

SaritaSarang said:


> Ah thank you both so much! Linguist maybe you could tell me something about Wehm in England?? haha


lol I wouldn't know much  Do you mean superstition among English people _in general_ or a "particular group of people" in England? (eg, Indians in England)


----------



## SaritaSarang

The topic is supposed to be about the history of Superstions in England, just among everybody in general.


----------



## linguist786

SaritaSarang said:


> The topic is supposed to be about the history of Superstions in England, just among everybody in general.


In which case I really wouldn't able to help you I'm afraid  

معاف كرنا!


----------



## Sheikh_14

Wehm is paranoia rather than superstition. Similarly, one who is wehmi is paranoiac and a paranoid rather than superstitious. In the example presented your boy friend is paranoid as well as superstitious thence the suggestions make sense. Nevertheless, they do not tightly fit with the definition of superstition and superstitious.. I would think superstition is tawahhum in Urdu which funnily enough means hallucination in modern Persian. A quick dictionary search also gives توہم parastii and uhham parastana for superstition and superstitious. *Could someone kindly fill in here to settle matters once and for all.*


----------

